# Leaking corks



## RobP (Jun 28, 2011)

Recently, I havenoticedsome of my white &amp; red wine corked &amp; foil wrapped tops are leaking and in the case of the red, mold is forming on the cork top on bottles that have been shelved for some 6 to 9 mths. The wine bottles are stored on their sides in a basement cold room under the front concrete porch. The cold room walls are insulated wth 1/2 inch pink foam. The temperature in the room is between 58 - 68 degrees and now Jun.28th the temperature is 68.I don't know the reason for the problem &amp; would appreciate any help towards solving it. Thanks.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 28, 2011)

Rob, 


First, welcome to the forum! You will enjoy the experience. 


Regarding the leaking, could you give us some additional information,e.g.


1. What type and size of cork did you use? 
2. What type of bottles are you using, i.e. size, used wine bottles, new wine bottles, etc.
3. What equipment did you use to insert the cork, i.e. floor corker, hand corker, etc.
4. After corking the bottles, did you let them stand upright for a day or two?


The mold is very likely from the leaking wine, so that is consistent.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds like inferior corks to me. I use George's Perfect Agglomerate and have never had this problem in many many years. I did have that problem when I started and it was due to other corks.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 29, 2011)

What is the humidity level? That could be the culprit for the mold problem.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 29, 2011)

Waldo that is exactly what I was thinking. Last year I could feel moisture on my bottles and immediately hooked up a de-humidifier on a low setting and never shut it off. I have been fine ever since. This was set up right outside of my wine cellar not in it.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 29, 2011)

You mean de-humidifier right Dan?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah thats what I said. LOL


----------



## Rocky (Jun 29, 2011)

If humidity is the problem, why were only the red wines affected?


----------



## Rocky (Jun 29, 2011)

Rob, a couple other questions: 


- Which are your corks, natural or synthetic?
- Did you do anything to the cork before inserting, e.g. soaking in hot water or boiling water?
- Are your bottles new wine bottles or _formerly corked bottles_, not _screw top bottles?_
- Did you use a #8 instead of a #9 cork perchance?


From what you originally wrote, I am assuming that there is no mold on the white wines, correct?


----------



## Waldo (Jun 30, 2011)

Rocky said:


> If humidity is the problem, why were only the red wines affected?








If I read the post correctly I understood that the reds had been stored there for quite some time which could possibly account for only the reds showing signs of mold. Too many unknowns right now to really say what the problem may be but I love guessing


----------



## Rocky (Jun 30, 2011)

I know what you mean, Waldo. I really get curious when presented a problem and I really want to know the answer. Not sure what happended to Rob, but he has not responded to any questions. Looking back over his note, I am not sure it is even homemade wine. 


I would also like to know what kind of ventilation the room has.My latest guess is Col. Mustard, in the Library with the rope!


----------

